# choosing - 8600gt, hd 2600xt



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

hi people!

can you help me choose on buying any of this two cards?

NVIDIA GEFORCE 8600GT
ATI RADEON HD 2600 XT

i want 512mb gddr3 memory.

what should be a good choice?

can you link me some models?

thanks!


OK, THANK`S TO EVERYBODY ON THIS FORUM FOR SHOW ME THE WAY INTO AQUIRING A GOOD VIDEOCARD, YOU`RE THE BEST!


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

have to flame a bit but get HIS 2600 XT 512 IceQ Turbo, it has Dual-slot silent cooling UV-reactive solution, its pre-OCd + it comes with a DVI to HDMI adapter which many partners wont supply.. + not bad price http://www.alternate.eu/html/product/details.html?articleId=234695&showTechData=true#tecData

great value for money imo. Also good gaming performance and better HD cababilities. 

If u want 8600 GT i would go Gainward since its good value .


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

Saakki said:


> have to flame a bit but get HIS 2600 XT 512 IceQ Turbo, it has Dual-slot silent cooling UV-reactive solution, its pre-OCd + it comes with a DVI to HDMI adapter which many partners wont supply.. + not bad price http://www.alternate.eu/html/product/details.html?articleId=234695&showTechData=true#tecData
> 
> great value for money imo. Also good gaming performance and better HD cababilities.
> 
> If u want 8600 GT i would go Gainward since its good value .



Thank`s Saakki!
i wrote it on my list....
investigating.....


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

roger that..here is a very comprehensive article about HIS 2600 XT IceQ Turbo with big pics etc.."The Verdict ..

I have to admit, a HIS product never fails to disappoint. Now we can discuss the generic performance of the 2600 series over and over again, but this is what AMD-ATI has to offer at the moment. So get this, the card as shown today you can pick up for roughly 120 EUR, that's including the cooler and the 512MB gDDR3 memory, with plenty of texture memory for upcoming game titles that in my book definitely is a positive."

Editors Choise


----------



## choppy (Mar 4, 2008)

if you have the money then buy the ati radeon hd3850, even the 256mb version is nearly twice as good as either of them cards and is cheap!

if you limited budget then buy a 8600gt imo


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 4, 2008)

hd2600xt definately
http://www.hwbot.org/hardware.compare.do?type=gpu&id=1281_1&id=1144_1&id=1194_1&id=1082_1


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> hd2600xt definately
> http://www.hwbot.org/hardware.compare.do?type=gpu&id=1281_1&id=1144_1&id=1194_1&id=1082_1



Thank`s Scrizz!
any favorite brand? (powercolor, asus, etc....)
Reviewing.......


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

8600 is a great overclocker yeah with volt mods and such have to agree. 3850 also a good pick if u haev flexible budget. Just think about it and read reviews.


----------



## Darren (Mar 4, 2008)

SUPERREDDEVIL, going from a 8500 GT to a 8600 GT or 8500 GT to 2600 XT will not be a noticeable upgrade, all three cards have similar performance, and all three cards are weak and will be obsolete for the next generation of games. For an effective upgrade the minimum cards you should be aiming for are 3850, 8800GS, and 9600GT. It's all dependent on how long you expect the card to last and which games you expect to play.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

Darren said:


> SUPERREDDEVIL, going from a 8500 GT to a 8600 GT or 8500 GT to 2600 XT will not be a noticeable upgrade, all three cards have similar performance, and all three cards are weak and will be obsolete for the next generation of games. For an effective upgrade the minimum cards you should be aiming for are 3850, 8800GS, and 9600GT. It's all dependent on how long you expect the card to last and which games you expect to play.



Thank`s for your opinion, buddy, but here in my country, i can`t afford such graphics card, because price became so high on this cards. it`s the monetary change from dollars to pesos, and i`ll become paying the double of this prices.

maybe on the future, 

thank`s anyway.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

lold just noticed that he has a 8500 GT already ..thanks for pointing that out darren..i think that please dont upgrade from 8500 gt to 8600 gt or 2600 XT..go further to see a bigger difference..


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2008)

superdevil id go for the 8600GT personally and if you do get one...come to me and i can help you OC check out teh sig.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

Saakki said:


> lold just noticed that he has a 8500 GT already ..thanks for pointing that out darren..i think that please dont upgrade from 8500 gt to 8600 gt or 2600 XT..go further to see a bigger difference..



yeah, isn`t a great upgrade, but if i want a 8800GT i need to pay aproximmately 350 dollars here! you know, import......

all of you are lucky for living on a country that have everything cheap, (well that`s my point of view) here, everything raises up on prices and having a 8800 GT become a Heaven`s Gift!


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

woot 350 D ??? 8800 Gt is under 200 e ( almost same as dollars ) here


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> superdevil id go for the 8600GT personally and if you do get one...come to me and i can help you OC check out teh sig.



hey! thank`s man!
i keep in mind your invitation when i buy the card.

can you tell me more about good overclocking cards of this range?


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

Saakki said:


> woot 350 D ??? 8800 Gt is under 200 e ( almost same as dollars ) here



yeah, believe it or not....


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 4, 2008)

i have a 8600gt and it does overclock great


----------



## HaBa (Mar 4, 2008)

What's the price difference between HD3850 and HD2600XT/GF8600GT?  *HD3850 is more than 50% faster.*.. HD3850 starts from 140€ (256Mb) here in Finland while 2600XT 512Mb GDDR3 starts from 80€ and GF8600 GT 512 GDDR3 from 90€


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

HaBa said:


> What's the price difference between HD3850 and HD2600XT/GF8600GT?  *HD3850 is more than 50% faster.*.. HD3850 starts from 140€ (256Mb) here in Finland while 2600XT 512Mb GDDR3 starts from 80€ and GF8600 GT 512 GDDR3 from 90€



ok, here it goes:

NOTE: good brands!

hd 3850: 900.000$ pesos = 486 dollars (almost 500)
8800GT: 700.000$ pesos = 330 - 350 Dollars
hd 2600 xt - 8600GT: 300.000$ pesos = 162 - 165 dollars.

see it....


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 4, 2008)

here in FL, US $69 8600gt


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> here in FL, US $69 8600gt



see? here, i need to pay 100$ dollars more for this card.....


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

hd 3850: 900.000$ pesos = 486 dollars (almost 500) 

wtf i dropped from my chair


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ugh i dont undertand some ppl....SERIOUSLY if he ASKS for the opin ion on 2 CARDS than dont be like save up $200 and get the 8800ultra its sooooo much better etc.....if someone gives you 2 cards and doesnt ask for opinions on BETTER ones chances are he's on a BUDGET which means he's sticking to those 2 CARDS 


at any rate the 8600 can oc mad crazy if you have 20k ohm resistors some 2000 grit sandpaper and a soldering iron can can push the core to 1ghz....if you dont a simple mechanical or #2 normal pencil will allow you some really good oc's and iv worked on 8500's..my friend that i bought one for let me tweak it etc...and i can tell you know that even though i modded HIS 8500 MY 8600 storm trooped it.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

hopefully reddevil into hands-on modding stuff then..BUT i think he has some good assistants around here somewhere "rolleyes"


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 4, 2008)

Saakki said:


> hopefully reddevil into hands-on modding stuff then..BUT i think he has some good assistants around here somewhere "rolleyes"



THANKS TO ALL OF YOU, I ADMIRE ALL YOU`R OPINIONS! dont worry about the other cards, i get focused on the 8600 - 2600, but if you talk me about hd3850, 8800 ultra, etc, i get your points of view.

that`s nice!


that`s why i get in here!
to make friends around the world and getting the best out of our computers.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU, I ADMIRE ALL YOU`R OPINIONS! dont worry about the other cards, i get focused on the 8600 - 2600, but if you talk me about hd3850, 8800 ultra, etc, i get your points of view.
> 
> that`s nice!
> 
> ...


 np mate and gotta agree with last part..im here also because i can see that here is a very focused and professional rootpeople who share their ultimate knowledge and spread it for more avarageish users


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2008)

Saakki said:


> np mate and gotta agree with last part..im here also because i can see that here is a very focused and professional rootpeople who share their ultimate knowledge and spread it for more avarageish users



you know we had a thread kinda like based off of what you said...you see the majority figured it like this....were a community of ppl intrested in one thing....some of us have alot of common sense some of us our sepcialists in a spacific feild (like me and the 8600) some ppl are good at challanging facts and finding loop holes this helps ppl improve their methodology of posting resualts like you and a couple others...some of us are really intelligent and others our here to chim in theorys and what ifs...and a community of all those diff types of ppl makes an AMAZING learning exp.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah..more people with different kinds of methods and knowledgebases combined into one = very good solution finder..plus it is good if there are many opinions and people who give you different aspects on something they want to know more about..keep on rollin..im about to stick around here..hope you dont mind


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2008)

go for it i can see already in the 9600GT shady tricks thread you will be an extremely valuble member do stay


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

glad to hear that u DONT dislike new members..i have browsed this forum earlier but now decided to join the conversation..hope that co-op will work in the future 

*edited stupid typo


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2008)

i dont dislike new members did i leave that impression i didnt mean to


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

ahahah rofled at my own typo..sry mate im missing a pretty important word..DONT that is..editing it right now.... i meant opposite what i wrote by an accident..excuse me im finnish "sadface"


----------



## niko084 (Mar 4, 2008)

512mb wont do you any good its a waste, get a 256mb they only have 128bit memory.

8600GT vs 2600xt gddr3 version take the 8600GT
if 2600xt gddr4 version take the 2600xt.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 4, 2008)

I love my XFX 8600gt 256MB XXX Edition, it pwns.....


----------



## wolf (Mar 4, 2008)

8600 > 2600, especially if you take into acoount the massive oc's you can get out of em, i went from ~4500 - 3dmarks on my 8600GT to 6900, who can argue with 35% more performance thru a quite simple overclock and bios mod?

with a quad core and some vmods you could get 8000+ on it, which would be INSANE.

my 2 cents, wolf.

and +1 Scrizz, i have 2x8600GT XXX editions, and they run so blazingly fast! 742/1836/1700, and at this speed they whip a stock GTS by 10% or so....

so with some oc's you should be able to at least par a GTS, which trounces a 2600XT


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 5, 2008)

niko084 said:


> 512mb wont do you any good its a waste, get a 256mb they only have 128bit memory.
> 
> 8600GT vs 2600xt gddr3 version take the 8600GT
> if 2600xt gddr4 version take the 2600xt.



ok nikko, thank`s, i will keep in mind those facts.
very interesting......

mmm.... ddr4.....


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 5, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> I love my XFX 8600gt 256MB XXX Edition, it pwns.....



HEY!!! you have one? i see that card!!!

please give me your opinion!

(this is your card?)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2008)

Darren said:


> SUPERREDDEVIL, going from a 8500 GT to a 8600 GT or 8500 GT to 2600 XT will not be a noticeable upgrade, all three cards have similar performance, and all three cards are weak and will be obsolete for the next generation of games. For an effective upgrade the minimum cards you should be aiming for are 3850, 8800GS, and 9600GT. It's all dependent on how long you expect the card to last and which games you expect to play.



Not true Darren. I went from a 7600GS which is comparable to an 8500GT in most games. The improvement would say about 50%.

If you must choose between the 2, 2600XT with GDDR4 over the 8600 anyday. If your on a limited budget and cannot find one for less than $100, go for the 8600GT.

EDITniko

+1 to that and I basically stated the same.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 5, 2008)

http://hwbot.org/hardware.compare.do?myHwIds=1082&type=gpu&id=1083_1&id=1144_1&id=1194_1&id=1082_1


----------



## Darren (Mar 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not true Darren. I went from a 7600GS which is comparable to an 8500GT in most games. The improvement would say about 50%.



The 8500GT is less than 8% faster than the 7600GS in both high and low resolutions. 50% performance is a bit a huge exaggeration  (in some cases the 7600GS is faster than the 8500GT) 

Edit: Your spec says you have an 8600 not an 8500? in that case 30-50% could be believable. 



















JrRacinFan said:


> If you must choose between the 2, 2600XT with GDDR4 over the 8600 anyday. If your on a limited budget and cannot find one for less than $100, go for the 8600GT.



100% agree with you there


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> The 8500GT is less than 8% faster than the 7600GS in both high and low resolutions. 50% performance is a bit a huge exaggeration  (in some cases the 7600GS is faster than the 8500GT)
> 
> Edit: Your spec says you have an 8600 not an 8500? in that case 30-50% could be believable.



Yeah, I went from the 7600GS to the 8600GT. In 3dmark runs, I gained about a 50% increase. When gaming on the card I purchased, it does reflect those 3dmarks runs.

On the 7600GS @1440x900 I scored roughly 7.5k in 3dmark03. Same overclock settings on the cpu and no overclock on the 8600GT, scored a little over 14k.


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 9, 2008)

i dont think you will see enough of a difference going from an 8500gt to the 2600 or 8600. and i do understand the price premium to get a better card.

my advice would be to wait a bit and check out the for sale section here. i'm sure you could get a good deal on a used card. or maybe someone here would be willing to buy a card here in the states and post it to you.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 9, 2008)

there is a big difference between a 8500 and a 8600
http://hwbot.org/hardware.compare.do?type=gpu&id=1197_1&id=1082_1
http://hwbot.org/hardware.compare.do?type=gpu&id=1083_1&id=1082_1&id=1167_1


----------



## Darren (Mar 9, 2008)

Scrizz your right, the difference is wider than I initially thought, however neither card will offer a decent frame rate in newer games to justify switching. I'm still sticking with my recommendation to ignore the 8600 series and jump to a safer bet and hunt for a cheap 8800GS/9600GT/3850. 


SUPERREDDEVIL, you said that you can't afford anything else, have you tried ebay. Ebay always has a few good deals on second hand midrange and high end cards for cheap. Perhaps you could sell your current 8500 GT to help fund a better card? Also I believe the 8600GT has the same GPU as the 8600 GT*S*, so it might be a matter of overclocking the core/mem slightly for the GTS performance. But don't quote me on that. If the 8600GT can overclock to GTS I'll wipe the floor with the Radeon 2600XT.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2008)

Just to backup what you said Darren. Alot of times you will notice an 8600GT overclocks past  GTS speeds. Alot of times it will surpass performance of the GTS. I don't know why or how, but it does, and the cards are only an underclocked GTS. 


@ supereddevil

Read some reviews. Anything for a little more will heavily surpass in games!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

i got my GT top destroy GTS speeds....


----------



## HiddenStupid (Mar 9, 2008)

hi.... off topic a bit..... is 8600GT*S* better than 2600XT?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2008)

Dependant on price. If the 2600xt has 512mb ddr4, and is a little cheaper. Yes, 2600xt.

But, like was said before, for not much more, an HD3850/9600GT/HD3870 is the best choice. Trust me, if i didnt have to get a new power supply, you would see me running an HD3850.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2008)

hey SUPERREDDEVIL have you ever had anyone here in the US send you anything? I send parts all over the world and its not that bad when its here to there. Mark


----------



## wolf (Mar 10, 2008)

run you 8600Gt @ gts (core) speeds, or more and you will have a win budget gaming card.


----------



## Darren (Mar 10, 2008)

HiddenStupid said:


> hi.... off topic a bit..... is 8600GT*S* better than 2600XT?



The 2600 XT and 8600 GT are equivalent performing cards, but the 8600 GT tends to be slightly faster in majority synthetic benchmarks although it varies depending on the benchmark or the game. But to answer your question, the 8600 GT*S* is much faster than both the 2600XT and 8800 GT. But even the 8600 GT*S* is too slow for the upcoming DX10 games and here in the UK it's overpriced and only slightly cheaper than the much faster ATI 3850.

Edit: Bare in mind the according to Tom's hardware the 8600 GTS is only slightly faster than your X850XT, so don't expect a huge performance difference,


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 10, 2008)

I play UT3 60+ fps 1280x1024 all settings on high
on my 8600GT 256MB DDR3 XXX edition @750/1780/850 w/o mods

I don't have crysis, and don't play it so... meh

In order to make a HD2600/GF8600 decent you'll need to overclock them some.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> hey SUPERREDDEVIL have you ever had anyone here in the US send you anything? I send parts all over the world and its not that bad when its here to there. Mark



yeah, i got some family living on san antonio texas.... maybe they can do me a little favor sending me pieces of hardware......


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 10, 2008)

hey guys, i seen recently a card,

(NX8600GT-T2D256E-OC)
MSI NX8600GT @ 256 DDR3 Overclock edition 580Mhz Core (40+ than the original GT)

and there`s a review on
http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTM1NywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA

and they said:

"In this evaluation was asked “Can the GeForce 8600 GT give us a gameplay experience comparable to that provided by the more expensive and higher clocked GeForce 8600 GTS?” The answer is clearly “Yes.” "

and

"For the price, it is very hard to beat the MSI NX8600 GT OC Edition. It is simply the fastest video card in its price category that we have ever tested. A gamer or enthusiast would be hard pressed to find a better value than this video card."

and they overclock this card to a maximum of:

Core Bus: 610 
memory bus: 850 

WOW!

what do you think?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 10, 2008)

how much?


----------



## HiddenStupid (Mar 10, 2008)

Darren said:


> The 2600 XT and 8600 GT are equivalent performing cards, but the 8600 GT tends to be slightly faster in majority synthetic benchmarks although it varies depending on the benchmark or the game. But to answer your question, the 8600 GT*S* is much faster than both the 2600XT and 8800 GT. But even the 8600 GT*S* is too slow for the upcoming DX10 games and here in the UK it's overpriced and only slightly cheaper than the much faster ATI 3850.
> 
> Edit: *Bare in mind the according to Tom's hardware the 8600 GTS is only slightly faster than your X850XT, so don't expect a huge performance difference,*



ahh i see....


----------



## wolf (Mar 11, 2008)

personally id go with a zalman cooled XFX 8600GT, they come stock with the zalman (fully aluminum VF700) that cools very well on that gpu (i never see above 65 load temps with huge oc) and are pretty much all pre-overclocked at a fraction more cost than a reference model, for example.

here in aus when i bough my first 2, the reference was 140 AUD (540/1190/1400), and my extreme editions were 160 AUD (600/1310/1500) and they camw with the zalman cooler which the reference didnt.

so for less than i wouldhave paid for aftermarket cooling (which i always do) i got ones with great cooling and a nice little overclock as stock, and they ramped up to over 700mhz core and 1750 shaders, a great budget card imo!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2008)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> hey guys, i seen recently a card,
> 
> (NX8600GT-T2D256E-OC)
> MSI NX8600GT @ 256 DDR3 Overclock edition 580Mhz Core (40+ than the original GT)
> ...



I use the XFX 8600GT XXX version. I am an idiot in OCing but mine run at 1900mhz.

i switched to 8800GTs now but if i was using the 8600GTs I would definately use the accelero to cool it.

an added +, the XFX one uses a black PCB (I am shallow, what can I say)lol


----------



## wolf (Mar 11, 2008)

black pcb's really do look kickass for computer hardware


----------



## Saakki (Mar 11, 2008)

wolf said:


> black pcb's really do look kickass for computer hardware



yeah got to love my olde mobo  yellow and orange parts are UV reactive !


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 11, 2008)

xfx 8600gt xxx edition definately, comes stock at 620/1500/800
i have mine at 860/1880/920 on stock cooling, lol


----------



## wolf (Mar 12, 2008)

actually my XFX 8600GT XXX edition came stock clocked at 680 core ~1500 shaders and 1600 memory, and with a zalman VF700 on it.

and how did u clock urs so high? i can get mine past 750 core....


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

I penciled the bih....
b4 pencil highest stable was 750/1780/860

EDIT: talk to this guy
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44216


----------



## wolf (Mar 12, 2008)

lol yeah i already have, im very well acquainted with Solaris, he really does know his way around an 8600 or two 

but to be honest ive proper vmodded my 8800 so ill probably just get the appropriate resistors and vmod my 2 8600's ..... 1ghz core here i come!

also Scrizz, what 3dmark 06 score does that system pull with the card at 860/1880/920 and the cpu at 3.5ghz?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd have to say, if you're using the card for a HTPC / Media Center build, it should be the HD 2600 XT, if it's gaming primarily, you're much better off with a GeForce 8600 GT.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

almost 7k lol 6931 
if i had aftermarket cooling, it would be a different story


----------



## wolf (Mar 12, 2008)

i too have so very almost hit 7k....it was like 6,957 or something.... but that was on XPSP2 with clocks that only 3dmark liked, running 24/7 stable clocks, it scored 6,666  and 10,800 in SLi, so after a nice vmod and a quad core i will hopefully be looking at 7,500+ single card and over 12k SLi......heres hoping.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

wolf said:


> i too have so very almost hit 7k....it was like 6,957 or something.... but that was on XPSP2 with clocks that only 3dmark liked, running 24/7 stable clocks, it scored 6,666  and 10,800 in SLi, so after a nice vmod and a quad core i will hopefully be looking at 7,500+ single card and over 12k SLi......heres hoping.....



my top was 8400 witha single card...omfg my fingure is bleeding?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

dang, I'm really thinking about getting the 8800gs


----------



## wolf (Mar 12, 2008)

hey solaris, what clocks did you get that 8600 to before she karked it? cos 8400 is a niiiiiice score.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

suicide run one day witha  timing mod clocked the ram to 2100mhz effective 890 core and like 2000 shader witha pencil mod...1.5v core 2.4 mem..

the card got so hot i thought it was done right their...and it wasnt really artifacting no weird stuff on the screen but some of the colors would be off.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

is 90C too hot?
meh.

will the card still work at 100C?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> is 90C too hot?
> meh.
> 
> will the card still work at 100C?



yup...sounds like your cooler is a little off though...mine would hit 120ºC sometimes than i relised i didnt put the thermal paste on right and not enough.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2008)

First off sorry to jack a thread but @ Sol and Scrizz

So 84C load really isnt bad for stock? I replaced the stock goo with some ceramique i had as extra.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

omfg Florida heat sucks.
I'll check my heatsink just to be seif, lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

under serious load and high clocks around 840 core + i was pushing 75ºC with a lapped cooler and core with ceramic.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm hitting 88C @860/1880/920


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I'd have to say, if you're using the card for a HTPC / Media Center build, it should be the HD 2600 XT, if it's gaming primarily, you're much better off with a GeForce 8600 GT.



Thank's! i apreciate your opinion.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

ok I found out why my temps were so high: I penciled too much lol
every time I opened my case, I would repencil, lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

lol it shouldnt really matter though if you keep penciling youll eventually hit a limit.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

i think too much voltage was going to the chip
I erased the penciling and temps dropped by 15C


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

can u still clock as high?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

don't think so, let me check


EDIT: no, it looks like I'm back at stock: max is 750/1780/850
I think I'm gonna repencil lightly


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

kk sounds good


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 12, 2008)

woot just broke 7k with my 8600gt


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

excellent congrats!


----------



## wolf (Mar 13, 2008)

hey scrizz where do you pencil on your 8600? cos im pretty sure the xfx 8600's arent a reference pcb. i could very easily do that and try break 7k too, altho my 3dmark scores will be down cos of vista...


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you know we had a thread kinda like based off of what you said...you see the majority figured it like this....were a community of ppl intrested in one thing....some of us have alot of common sense some of us our sepcialists in a spacific feild (like me and the 8600) some ppl are good at challanging facts and finding loop holes this helps ppl improve their methodology of posting resualts like you and a couple others...some of us are really intelligent and others our here to chim in theorys and what ifs...and a community of all those diff types of ppl makes an AMAZING learning exp.



and im the local Anti-ATI guy just so we get introduced.

Personally i had an 8600GT great card over all, not voltmods at all it hit 700/1600/850


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 13, 2008)

wolf said:


> hey scrizz where do you pencil on your 8600? cos im pretty sure the xfx 8600's arent a reference pcb. i could very easily do that and try break 7k too, altho my 3dmark scores will be down cos of vista...



I'm on vista aswell my friend 

I'll send you the pics, thx goes to Solaris17 for this


----------



## wolf (Mar 13, 2008)

cheers scrizz, is there an exact type of pencil for this?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 13, 2008)

mechanical pencil or regular No.2 pencil.
conductive ink pen aswell, but that is not as easy to clean...


----------

